# Bee



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Is bee still posting??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I haven't seen her since October, I think it was. Hoping all is well.


----------



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Yea I know I hope she is okay!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I was just wondering where she was the other day as well. Maybe a busy fall....


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Didn't she say once she was thinking of not having chickens anymore?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

She is still posting on BYC. Maybe she got aggravated. 
http://www.chickenforum.com/f17/fermented-feed-presentation-6808/

Disclaimer: 
Opinions expressed in this post are the opinions of LittleWings only and in no way represent the opinions of Bee, Beekissed or any other chicken owner.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its entirely possible, she didn't like being challenged on anything.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh no hope I didn't chase her away... October is when I found this forum. I have seen her on "the other forum" recently. She's pretty active on that one too. I've gotten advice from her on a few things. She's quite an advocate for Fermented Feeds.


----------



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Yea she likes that fermented feed and being right


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It was probably me. I challenged her on more than one occasion. I remember answering someone before she did that would go completely counter to what she would say, I've never seen her post again.

The reality is, we don't all just raise chickens. To some of us everyone is important to us and we want to do what we can. And because of advancements in understanding and medical care its possible. I think she struggles with that idea.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Maybe she is doing what I did and just lost interest in the forum for about a month or so but then I came back...... I sure hope she does too !


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

robin416 said:


> It was probably me. I challenged her on more than one occasion. I remember answering someone before she did that would go completely counter to what she would say, I've never seen her post again.
> 
> The reality is, we don't all just raise chickens. To some of us everyone is important to us and we want to do what we can. And because of advancements in understanding and medical care its possible. I think she struggles with that idea.


 I have read the post where you "challenged" her and I don't think it was your debating skills that made her lose interest. She made quite a few post after that.

I'm not sure what you are trying to say in the second part of your post. I haven't read any post by her that showed a lack of compassion or an inability to comprehend modern medical practices.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I think challenging and healthy debate , in the right way(with respect ) , helps us learn different paths and viewpoints we can take or leave and learn from.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> I have read the post where you "challenged" her and I don't think it was your debating skills that made her lose interest. She made quite a few post after that.
> 
> I'm not sure what you are trying to say in the second part of your post. I haven't read any post by her that showed a lack of compassion or an inability to comprehend modern medical practices.


I agreed with her on many stances but not all. Her responses were less than positive to my comments at times when she didn't agree. That's fine, I really don't mind. We all don't approach this whole chicken business in the same way which is a positive since its also a learning tool.

Her automatic response to some issues was put the bird down when, if, the OP gave all pertinent information is not my way of addressing every issue. Especially if there was an avenue for fixing the problem and the bird was a pet.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I think by lack of compassion and not using modern medical practices Robin simply means that Bee's way of farming is "survival of the fittest." It's a very common way to do things when you are an actual farmer, but, on this forum there are many backyard chicken owners in which the chickens are also pets. It would seem to a lot that it would be lack of compassion (to put down for any illness/injury that doesn't fix itself within three days) when in reality it's just her way. The modern medical practice wasn't really a lack of understanding it but more of a choosing not to use it. She didn't use drugs for anything and seemed very opposed to them (antibiotics, dewormers, even medicated chick starter). 

I'm sad she's not here anymore. We got into plenty of heated debates and she taught me a lot. Her experience was valuable and she wasn't sensitive. I felt she could take disagreement with a grain of salt and just keep pushing her point without crying about it. (That's why I like Robin too). A lot of people are very sensitive and just take things way too personally or out of context. It's hard judge people's tone online but I doubt her feathers got ruffled by anyone here. I also wish ReTIRED was still here. I didn't actually see what happened that lead to him getting kicked off but prior to that I really enjoyed his experience and perspective.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Bee and I decided it would be best to go separate ways. There are many ideas that are expressed in our community, and ways of getting things done, and putting down how other's do it can't be tolerated.


----------

